# E-mail verifications



## Steve H (May 28, 2022)

*Over 10 times today I had to verify my e-mail. Now I'm getting insufficient privileges to respond to threads. The latest was to Bears vets recognition post. What's going on?*


----------



## TNJAKE (May 28, 2022)

It's not happening to me so you should be careful someone isn't trying to steal your info. I don't know if you've noticed but hundreds of "new members" join here every week. Most say from Vietnam. Usually under some company name or gambling and even sex. Should be a way to keep bots and bad actors from joining but what do I know. Anyways things like that make me feel uneasy.


----------



## Nefarious (May 28, 2022)

I just hope they don't resort to a two step verification process, I hate having to go find my phone at 5:30 in the morning.  Finding the coffee is hard enough.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 28, 2022)

Couple good examples here. This goes on every hour all day
	

		
			
		

		
	












This was just in last 45min


----------



## Steve H (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Steve H (May 28, 2022)

Whatever it is. It's really starting to bug me


----------



## chopsaw (May 28, 2022)

That's messed up . I hate stuff like that .


----------



## pineywoods (May 28, 2022)

Steve I don't see anything in your account that should cause this. Maybe try cleaning the cache and see if it goes away.
Jake your right about the spammers I spend a lot of time banning them and it never stops.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 28, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Steve I don't see anything in your account that should cause this. Maybe try cleaning the cache and see if it goes away.
> Jake your right about the spammers I spend a lot of time banning them and it never stops.


Thank you for that Jerry. I try to report them when I see them but it's alot!


----------



## 912smoker (May 28, 2022)

Mine started this yesterday Steve and yes it's a real pain ....
Tried to post about it then but gave up.

Keith


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 28, 2022)

First time on today so I figured I'd try posting.  Well see what happens.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 28, 2022)

Nope.  No problems here.
Gary


----------



## Steve H (May 29, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Steve I don't see anything in your account that should cause this. Maybe try cleaning the cache and see if it goes away.
> Jake your right about the spammers I spend a lot of time banning them and it never stops.


Thanks, I cleared history and cookies this morning. Hasn't came back yet. Thanks for checking.


----------



## 912smoker (May 29, 2022)

Working fine this morning. 
Hopefully it's corrected 

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (May 31, 2022)

Well it's back again. Have prove 3 times this morning that I am NOT a robot 
But I am a fan of "Lost In Space'

Keith


----------



## chopsaw (May 31, 2022)

I unchecked every thing about a week ago . That way it doesn't bother me when they don't work .


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2022)

None of that here, yet, but right now I'm up to 487 in my alerts list. New Record for me.
My Thanks to Piney for getting rid of "Ho Chi Minh" City again.
Maybe we should have buried him deeper.

Just tell them to "Didi Mao" !!!

Bear


----------



## clifish (May 31, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Steve I don't see anything in your account that should cause this. Maybe try cleaning the cache and see if it goes away.
> Jake your right about the spammers I spend a lot of time banning them and it never stops.


What are these spammers seeking trying to create fake accounts here?  Don't they know the info and recipes are free?


----------



## Steve H (May 31, 2022)

Started again this morning. Weird.


----------



## ofelles (May 31, 2022)

Happened to me yesterday.  Comcast was rejecting the emails.  Working now.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 31, 2022)

clifish said:


> What are these spammers seeking trying to create fake accounts here?  Don't they know the info and recipes are free?



Personal information. Once they have enough personal info on someone they'll start targeting you with the "Too good to be true" offers, or try and steal your identity. I've noticed on my facebook account. That if I reply to certain threads "say a question about a Kamado type smoker". Then I'll start seeing advertisements for that type of smoker on my facebook page. It's almost immediatly after my reply.

I have all email notification turned off and I'm not getting any. So that's working. Also my alerts are working perfectly.

Chris


----------



## pineywoods (May 31, 2022)

clifish said:


> What are these spammers seeking trying to create fake accounts here?  Don't they know the info and recipes are free?


99% of them post links to a lot of shady sites. Pretty much anything you can think of they have put up links to it. It would shock you to see how many I ban a day


----------



## Steve H (Jun 11, 2022)

It's back bad today. Over a dozen times I've had to reconfirm my E-mail address.


----------



## eaglewing (Jun 11, 2022)

Steve H said:


> It's back bad today. Over a dozen times I've had to reconfirm my E-mail address.


That's just plain wrong and weird.
Maybe you have an "extension" that's messing with something, try turning off all extensions. Do you have "keep me logged in" checked when you log in?

Actually, this site had me locked out for almost 5 years with the "confirm email thing", then one day (probably after a site software update) I logged in and no problems since. I couldn't even post to tell anyone I was locked out.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 11, 2022)

eaglewing said:


> That's just plain wrong and weird.
> Maybe you have an "extension" that's messing with something, try turning off all extensions. Do you have "keep me logged in" checked when you log in?
> 
> Actually, this site had me locked out for almost 5 years with the "confirm email thing", then one day (probably after a site software update) I logged in and no problems since. I couldn't even post to tell anyone I was locked out.


My son. Who's a computer nerd tried that. I never check the keep me logged in. After he turned off the extensions. And I deleted the history and cookies. It was fine for a few days. Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## eaglewing (Jun 11, 2022)

Steve H said:


> My son. Who's a computer nerd tried that. I never check the keep me logged in. After he turned off the extensions. And I deleted the history and cookies. It was fine for a few days. Thanks for the tip though.


Okay cool, you're lucky tho, it kept telling me to check my email but it NEVER sent one in 5 years at about 50 tries... then all of a sudden.


----------

